# New pics of Grace, Chantel & Ivy



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, we took pics in the past couple weeks so here are some of them. 

We also went to a wonderful HUGE field after and let them run and play together. MAN did they have a blast and we got a ton of action shots... well, not all came out great but I will add a few shortly.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Here are some of the fun pics we took in the field after. They ran for about a half hour, maybe more. Boy were they tired after..lol.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Those came out great!! Looks like they had a great time!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great shots. Great looking dogs too.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your dogs are gorgeous and I absolutely love the action shots.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, beautiful photos! I wish we had nice places like that around here...I bet when I move to North Carolina i'll have more options.

I just love running poodles! They're so graceful.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I just love running poodles! They're so graceful.


Me too! Even the little guys are fun to watch. They're like running machines.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Yes, I NEVER get tired of watching the poodles run. They are so elegant and FAST!!! Boy, did they so much enjoy that field, and we did too because we could let them all run without worrying about other people/animals or traffic.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow they are beautiful! I can't get over how sweet Grace's expression is....just beautiful. It's so nice that you can trust them all off leash to run free like that...did that just come with time or did you train them?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

artsycourtneysue said:


> Wow they are beautiful! I can't get over how sweet Grace's expression is....just beautiful. It's so nice that you can trust them all off leash to run free like that...did that just come with time or did you train them?


Thank you! Yes, I absolutely LOVE Grace's face... and Chantel is going to look just like her, they have the same face structure. 

Training! No way to get around it. But it was/is not hard. Every time I take them out to run, even in my yard if I go out with them, I call them back every once in a while and I have a pocket full of treats. I have found the easiest, best treats to use are actually cat food.. I buy the pouches of cat treats, not the hard ones but the "soft", squishy ones, and I get the kitten ones as they are nice a small. This way I can give them multiple treats without actually "feeding" them, they eat it quickly so no waiting for them to chew, I can carry a lot of them at one time, and if I want to give any of them a "jackpot" treat to make it extra special, I will give them three or four in a row, then they know I am really happy with them. Thus, when we are out, away from home, I can let them loose and when I call them, they come back to me. Hope that helps.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Great tips. I was wondering how you do it too. Fantastic pictures. You two are giving me some ideas for little Zulee.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for this advice!!! I guess I'm a little cautious because while we live on a long cauldesac with a little grass park area, it's not enclosed so I'm pretty cautious with Cozi...but hopefully, we will be moving to a house with a yard soon so I will be putting your tips into practice and starting on training the recall in our yard 

I cannot wait to see how chantel develops as well- just beautiful!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great pics. Love the exuberance of it all. In the last shot Grace looks like she is impersonating a greyhound!!! Thanks for the tips on training. To be able to let them go and have fun knowing you can call them back, and they'll come, must be wonderful. Something to be working on.


----------

